# Rancilio Silvia - can't insert group head 2 months old



## donlos11 (3 mo ago)

Hi Cofee lovers,

I have been using the Sivia for about two months, and unfortunately, now I can insert the group head into the machine. I have also tried with less beans and single/double shot group head in it but same effect. If there is no beans in it I can insert it without a problem. 

To be fair I have only cleaned the machine 2 times in the last 2 months with the white powder and backflush etc. So I suspect that can perhaps have triggered this? I have tried to take out the filter and clean but that did not solve the issue.

Any ideas/tips?

Thank you in advance. 

Best,
Tobias


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

What weight of ground beans are you using ? How full is the basket ? Did this happen suddenly ? Did you take the screen out ?


----------



## Tseg (9 mo ago)

Maybe use a mirror to look up at the group head to see if gaskets seated properly… or maybe some other obvious mis-aligned part?


----------



## KnockBox (Sep 7, 2021)

Probably too obvious, but sometimes my basket stick and I end up with an empty portafilter. Probably too obvious though. I am not intending to insult your intelligence!


----------

